# Got a high rating of my pic on Photofeeler. Are foids dumb or do people intentionally downrate my pics?



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

7.3 above average , as a rating

And sample size = 21


----------



## theropeking (Jan 19, 2019)

Post a screenshot of the page tbh also the comments


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Post screenshots of the page and the comments


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 19, 2019)

Photofeeler is stupid, literal numales can get high scores on it.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Photofeeler is stupid, literal numales can get high scores on it.


cope


----------



## androidcel (Jan 19, 2019)

tinder experiments >>>> photefeeler


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> tinder experiments >>>> photefeeler


Would using highly-rated pics (on photofeeler) for Tinder be a good prediction of success?


----------



## androidcel (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Would using highly-rated pics (on photofeeler) for Tinder be a good prediction of success?


Not necessary.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Not necessary.


I mean, on photofeeler, foids are honest. They can choose between not attractive, somewhat attractive, attractive or very attractive. They don'T fear the man for repercussions

Why wouldn't they be honest? My plan is to use my highest rated pics (on photofeeler) for Tinder


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Would using highly-rated pics (on photofeeler) for Tinder be a good prediction of success?


i dont think so. i had a 95 percentile rating on photofeeler, but had only like 5 matches out of 50 swipes on tinder


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> i dont think so. i had a 95 percentile rating on photofeeler, but had only like 5 matches out of 50 swipes on tinder


What I wanna know is, Do you hgave to swipe right on a chick for her to be able to potentially swipe right on you too? Or can she do that without you having swept right on her before?


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

Unless they say, "I would date them" don't take them seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> What I wanna know is, Do you hgave to swipe right on a chick for her to be able to potentially swipe right on you too? Or can she do that without you having swept right on her before?


yeah she can swipe you before you do it. it will be registered as a 'like' but not a match until you swipe right on her too


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Unless they say, "I would date them" don't take them seriously.
> 
> View attachment 14281


lmao ok

btw Am i the only one who cant use the interface when making comments? cant use bold, cant use italic, cant use anything


Felix97 said:


> yeah she can swipe you before you do it. it will be registered as a 'like' but not a match until you swipe right on her too


oh ok thx


----------



## Kenma (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Unless they say, "I would date them" don't take them seriously.
> 
> View attachment 14281


They said I look tired 
My Regular sleep is at least 7 hours 
 you look tired = you're hideous


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

Kenma said:


> They said I look tired
> My Regular sleep is at least 7 hours
> you look tired = you're hideous


do you have under eye circles/bags


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> lmao ok
> 
> btw Am i the only one who cant use the interface when making comments? cant use bold, cant use italic, cant use anything
> 
> oh ok thx


You surely can tbh.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> You surely can tbh.


No I legit can't. It's all grey for me. I can't use any of it.


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 19, 2019)

My ratings are almost allways quite bad on there.. "looks young" "Too intense" "Would prefer if there were smiling more" Been going from 3-7.4 depending on picture. Usually like 5.


----------



## Kenma (Jan 19, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> do you have under eye circles/bags


 had them since even before puberty


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> No I legit can't. It's all grey for me. I can't use any of it.


There's a menu in the textbox where you write


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> My ratings are almost allways quite bad on there.. "looks young" "Too intense" "Would prefer if there were smiling more" Been going from 3-7.4 depending on picture. Usually like 5.


I've seen that good looking guys always score a lot. I feel it is a decent way to get rated. It has it's cons though


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I've seen that good looking guys always score a lot. I feel it is a decent way to get rated. It has it's cons though


Dunno dude i tried a pic of lachowski and he got average. Also people say that i'm above average yet my ratings on that site are below average often or average.


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Dunno dude i tried a pic of lachowski and he got average. Also people say that i'm above average yet my ratings on that site are below average often or average.


Yeah that's why I said it has it's cons. If pic isn't good good looking guys might score low. I still feel Tinder is the best way to get rated.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 19, 2019)

posted my best photo there to see what I'll get
how long does it usually take to get rated?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I've seen that good looking guys always score a lot. I feel it is a decent way to get rated. It has it's cons though


So I'm good looking?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> No I legit can't. It's all grey for me. I can't use any of it.


disable the toggle BB code if its enabled






11gaijin said:


> I've seen that good looking guys always score a lot. I feel it is a decent way to get rated. It has it's cons though


what if u only swipe good looking girls 6.5+/10


Kenma said:


> had them since even before puberty


----------



## brother (Jan 19, 2019)

Photofeeler is dumb jfl. JFL if you think you're 7.3


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

brother said:


> Photofeeler is dumb jfl. JFL if you think you're 7.3


Yes I think so. I got 5.5PSL as a rating from knowledgable guys on here. That's like a 7 irl.

Go fuck yourself. I ain't even mad.


----------



## dodt (Jan 19, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Would prefer if there were smiling more


Went out of readonly to say JFL at this bluepilled rating option.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Unless they say, "I would date them" don't take them seriously.
> 
> View attachment 14281


yup


----------



## brother (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes I think so. I got 5.5PSL as a rating from knowledgable guys on here. That's like a 7 irl.
> 
> Go fuck yourself. I ain't even mad.


Then why are you saying people intentionally downrate? 5.5PSL is close to girls rating you 7.3. I'd say it is actually higher


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> So I'm good looking?


You're decent looking.


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> disable the toggle BB code if its enabled
> View attachment 14286
> 
> 
> what if u only swipe good looking girls 6.5+/10


I'm talking about photofeeler. I tried male models and lesser known bollywood actors and they scored very well. Those guys also did good on Tinder.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 19, 2019)

lol I always vote "No" in trustworthiness cause I trust no woman xd


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

subtract 2 points and there's your true rating


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> You're decent looking.


Whats the difference


HailToTheKing said:


> subtract 2 points and there's your true rating


Im triggered


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> lol I always vote "No" in trustworthiness cause I trust no woman xd


?


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> ?


You never trust women


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> did good on Tinder.


yea but on what girls did u swipe on tinder? just random ones or only the good looking


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> yea but on what girls did u swipe on tinder? just random ones or only the good looking


prob all of them


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> yea but on what girls did u swipe on tinder? just random ones or only the good looking


I had tinder gold. So didn't swipe


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I had tinder gold. So didn't swipe


that shit is expensive


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Whats the difference
> 
> Im triggered


Good looking will make a women turn back and look at you. Decent looking will most likely not. Sorry boyo but that's a harsh pill. Most people aren't good looking. You will still slay next week.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I had tinder gold. So didn't swipe


richcel


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> that shit is expensive


I'm moneymaxxed. That's a very small amount for me tbh.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 19, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> ?


on photofeeler you also rate if a person is trustworthy


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I'm moneymaxxed. That's a very small amount for me tbh.


ahh


bobs_pls said:


> on photofeeler you also rate if a person is trustworthy


yeah


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> I had tinder gold. So didn't swipe


Wait, what does Tinder Gold do? What do you mean you didn't have to swipe?


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Wait, what does Tinder Gold do? What do you mean you didn't have to swipe?


Tinder gold lets you see all girls that swiped you right without swiping so that you cna just select the ones you like. Saves lot of time.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Tinder gold lets you see all girls that swiped you right without swiping so that you cna just select the ones you like. Saves lot of time.


Holy shit I'll try that. Many thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Holy shit I'll try that. Many thanks, I didn't know that.


dumbcell xd


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Holy shit I'll try that. Many thanks, I didn't know that.


If you want I can try tinder for you but only if you want. I'll start using it for myself when I move to SEA next month. Right now it is just used for killing time


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> If you want I can try tinder for you but only if you want. I'll start using it for myself when I move to SEA next month. Right now it is just used for killing time


Yes please do so.


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> dumbcell xd


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Yes please do so.


PM me the pics you like and the location where you want me to do the experiment.


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> PM me the pics you like and the location where you want me to do the experiment.


Thank you, I'll do that now.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 19, 2019)

Photo feeler rating only matters if you get high rating, 7.3 is nothing lol average normies with social pics get higher than that


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Unless they say, "I would date them" don't take them seriously.
> 
> View attachment 14281


I got the same responses literally word for work the ratings are from a bot I’m pretty sure don’t get too confined to from this shitty site lmao


----------



## StudyHacks (Jan 19, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Photo feeler rating only matters if you get high rating, 7.3 is nothing lol average normies with social pics get higher than that


Well I suck at taking pics. It was literally just me taking a non-special selfie as you can see.


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> Well I suck at taking pics. It was literally just me taking a non-special selfie as you can see.


photofeeler is not how you tell ur rating, ALSO rating is retarded, there's 4 categories: ugly,invisible - average/dateable - good looking - HOT/slayer etc..


----------



## 11gaijin (Jan 19, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> I got the same responses literally word for work the ratings are from a bot I’m pretty sure don’t get too confined to from this shitty site lmao


Those are template responses smh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Those are template responses smh


it used to be legit a while ago, now it's just bs


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 19, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Those are template responses smh


No idea how this site works let’s put another pic up and see pretty sure I’ll get fucked for being shit skin lmao need to work hard on skin lightening now rip


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Jan 19, 2019)

StudyHacks said:


> 7.3


7.3 pffft. they must be downrating them on there because you certainly aren't that low


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> posted my best photo there to see what I'll get









StudyHacks said:


> 7.3 above average , as a rating
> And sample size = 21


So do you still think 7.3 is good?


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 14590
> 
> 
> So do you still think 7.3 is good?



How do you look


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

Hebbe wem said:


> How do you look


something like slightly above average according to this forum posters


----------



## Hebbe wem (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> something like slightly above average according to this forum posters



Can you pm me your pic the same pic


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> View attachment 14590
> 
> 
> So do you still think 7.3 is good?


My max is 7.4... ffs. How? I usually get 5 or less.
Could you pm that pic you used on photofeeler to get those scores?


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> My max is 7.4... ffs. How? I usually get 5 or less.





Hebbe wem said:


> Can you pm me your pic the same pic


I'll pm you the photo I used, but don't post it anywhere please


----------



## Sc22 (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> I'll pm you the photo I used, but don't post it anywhere please


Nah i won't. Ty.


----------

